# Conectar max232 mediante el spi



## sanzok (May 14, 2009)

Ante todo buenas tardes... Estoy haciendo con un amigo un circuito en el cual debemos comunicar un modulo xbee con un pic 16f873a y este a su vez se deveria comunicar con la PC(mediante el max232). Algo asi:

*PC <= MAX232  <= PIC <= XBEE <= señal inalámbrica*

El tema es que bueno el xbee se conecta al pic mediante sus pines de tx y rx(rc6 y rc7), pero entonces como hare para conectar el pic al max232 si es que ya utilize esos pines de tx y rx del pic.
Puedo usar la comunicacion spi o i2c del pic para comunicarme con el max232 o hay alguna otra opcion(O debo conectar el Xbee al Pic mediante otra forma?)


----------



## pabloice (Oct 13, 2009)

Oye loko, sos de la UFRO????
Jajajaja, unos amigos tan haciendo lo mismo, pero no se si tendran ese problema, bueno espero que te pueda ayudar.
Preguntare y te cuento¡¡
Saludos¡¡¡


----------



## yair_fco (Nov 30, 2009)

Hola mira te comento hice un proyecto que tenia que comunicar un modulo de radiofrecuencia mandar los datos a un modulo transceiver validarlos en la pc y regresar si tiene acceso o no, lo hice proton ide para esto requeria de dos seriales uno para la pc y otro para el dispositivo de radiofrecuencia lo que hice es poner dos comandos diferente uno fue RSOUT y OTRO fue con SEROUT y asi funciono pero tambien con serout puedes tener multiples seriales en el pic.
Ejemplo:
SEROUT PORTC.6,invertido,[variable]
SERIN PORTC.6,invertido,2000,"TIMED OUT",[variable]
SEROUT PORTC.7,invertido,[variable]
SERIN PORTC.7,invertido,2000,"TIMED OUT",[variable]
ASI PUEDES HACER QUE LOS TRIS CAMBIEN DE I/O 
Saludos


----------

